# Any ladies here that moved to Mexico b/c husband got deported?



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi! We have been working on our house in mexico and were planning on traveling back and forth between the US and Mexico beginning in a couple years. However, even though we were working on getting my husbands papers to legalize him, we ran into an issue and instead it looks like he might end up getting deported and possibly banned. So it looks as though in a few months, myself and my children may be moving to Mexico to have our family backed together again. We don't know for sure yet, but I am trying to mentally prepare myself and my children (which will be very difficult for my 13 year old son). Was just wondering if there is anyon else on here in that situation?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I heard on PBS on a border series a year or two ago as well on various news reports that many deportee families were getting ripped off by immigration lawyers telling them they could get rectify their spouse's immigration status when in fact they could not. Many reported they spent thousands of dollars to U.S. attorneys only to discover they had to wait many years to even reapply. I had a friend whose husband was not allowed entry back into the U.S. after a visit to Mexico and they spent $5,000 on an attorney who told them they had to wait 10 years to reapply incurring more attorney fees. So i would be very careful about giving money to these immigration attorneys without first doing very good research.


----------



## amberbergara (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes we actually have a very reputable immigration attorney that we have consulted with and he told us upfront that if if the charge he is in jail for currently is not lowered (he is stuck in jail on immigration hold while waiting for trial), then we stand no chance at fighting the deportation. So I'm just trying to prepare for what will likely happen....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

amberbergara said:


> Yes we actually have a very reputable immigration attorney that we have consulted with and he told us upfront that if if the charge he is in jail for currently is not lowered (he is stuck in jail on immigration hold while waiting for trial), then we stand no chance at fighting the deportation. So I'm just trying to prepare for what will likely happen....


Sounds as if he has a Permanent Residence visa/card. I know 2 men who had them and where deported after sentencing and serving time for felonies and one was there legally since 3 years old and the other since 11 years old and had been deported 9 or 10 years ago and now is 45 and 18 years ago, now he is 55 and are unable to get their status adjusted, but of course both didn´t even talk to an immigration lawyer, just the US Consulate in TJ.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Sounds like my mechanic.
Good guy, lived in the states for about 12 years before he got deported. Somehow his wife managed to get state residency, and his children were born in the US.
They were considering moving together, but if they did, they'd be massively poor. For the sake of the children's education, and future, they decided to stay together, relationship wise, but live apart.
Mom works in Borrego Springs, and drives the kids down every weekend so they can be together.
Dad works and gives as much as he can, but realistically, can't really give much to support his family anymore.

He always mentions how frustrating it is, from being able to charge 150-200$ for a full brake job, to having to charge 300 pesos and working out of his house.

While Mexico is a wonderful country, consider that the US does allow your children a better economic future, considerably higher earning potential, etc...


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I will echo the comments of WintheWin. My wife is Mexican and has a very large family. I have seen the damage that has been done to children born and educated in the US who have been forced by their parents to return to Mexico with the family when they make enough money to return, or when the Mexican member is deported and they are forced to return with that member. If I were you and cared about the future of these children, I would not take them to Mexico. There are a lot worse things in life than growing up in a one parent home. You brought these children into this world and have an obligation to provide what is best for them, IMHO. The culture is too much different for them. Good luck.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I think it would have to do with where you would settle down in Mexico. I personally know many immigrant families living in PDC. They were not deported from another country. They chose to live, work and raise their families in Mexico. You can live a nice middle class lifestyle here.

That being said, here are 2 articles from the LA Times directly addressing the OP's concerns:

WITHOUT A COUNTRY: Caught in the current of reverse migration - LA Times

U.S.-born students in Mexico risk becoming &apos;lost generation&apos; - LA Times


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Playaboy said:


> I think it would have to do with where you would settle down in Mexico. I personally know many immigrant families living in PDC. They were not deported from another country. They chose to live, work and raise their families in Mexico. You can live a nice middle class lifestyle here.


I agree that a lot of it has to do with where the OP and her family would be living in Mexico: a large metropolitan area with many of the conveniences found NOB, a smaller city, a medium-size town, or a village in the middle of nowhere. Have you and your children spent much time in the place where you have been building your Mexican house? Will you have help from his family once you move down here, if it comes to that? All of these factors, and many more, will affect the success or failure of this possible move to Mexico. I wish you lots of luck as you work through this difficult situation.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

My experiences relate to family (3 boys and 3 girls) that were brought to Leon, Guanajuato, a city of about 2 million people, where these children had 6 aunts and 7 uncles, or 6 uncles and 7 aunts, most all with children. They never fit in after they came to realize that they were not on vacation and the new wore off and that this was where their life was to continue. Rebellion, problems in school, eating disorders, depression, etc. Sad situations. The 3 boys were taken back after 3 years and all have again become "great" kids in the US, according to the father, who went illegally to be with them. Mother is banned for 10 years but divorced the father before he went back. The 3 girls are still here. Breaks my heart to see them. Wife and I have talked about moving back to US full time if the mother will let us take them with us. Mother still has hopes the father, a US citizen(Mex-Am.) will want them back and will do the necessary paperwork. (Not in my lifetime.)


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

amberbergara said:


> Hi! We have been working on our house in mexico and were planning on traveling back and forth between the US and Mexico beginning in a couple years. However, even though we were working on getting my husbands papers to legalize him, we ran into an issue and instead it looks like he might end up getting deported and possibly banned. So it looks as though in a few months, myself and my children may be moving to Mexico to have our family backed together again. We don't know for sure yet, but I am trying to mentally prepare myself and my children (which will be very difficult for my 13 year old son). Was just wondering if there is anyon else on here in that situation?


Emily B Cruz is a forum member in a similar situation. If you search her posts, you should be able to find a link to her blog. Or you can google "The real housewife of Ciudad Juarez" which will lead you to her blog chronicling her journey with her husband when he was deported and banned for ten years. They live on the border so she can continue to work in the US while living with her husband in Mexico. It's a great blog, and has links to blogs by other women in similar situations. 

Best of luck to your family.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Border life is entirely possible.

I finished my last two years of High School commuting between countries.
Now I'm currently working in the US and living in Mexico.
I live right by the border though, don't know how feasible that is if you live more than 20-30 minutes from the border. 

It's its own lifestyle though, that's for sure.
I know many people who do the same, not because of deportation, because cost-of-living in the states.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

The problem is that apparently most of those immigration attorneys don't tell you that as they are more interested in getting your money.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Many people go to an attorney to get their papers, to be told that they must return to Mexico to complete the process. As soon as they cross into Mexico the automatic 10 year ban for reentry goes into place. Then it becomes difficult and more costly to remove the ban that is in place.

This is the process I am familiar with. Spouse who is an American citizen files an I-130 (petition for alien relative). Sometimes an attorney will file the I-485 (adjustment of status) and the I-765 (work authorization) at the same time as the I-130. Then the attorney tells the spouse they must return to Mexico to complete the process. When they return to Mexico the 10 year ban is automatic. In order to remove the 10 year ban a form I-601 (Application for a Waiver of Ground of Inadmissibility) must be filed and possibly an I-212 (Application for Permission to Reapply for Admission into the United States After Deportation or Removal) if the Immigration Court orders the removal of the person.

You stated your spouse is currently in jail. What is important here is the following:

Is your spouse in jail only for his immigration status?
Is your spouse in jail for being charged with a felony?
If it is a criminal charge is the possible sentence more than 1 year and 1 day?
If it is a criminal charge and he/she is found guilty or pleads guilty is the sentence more than 6 months and 1 day?
Is your spouse currently in jail for more than 6 months and 1 day?

If it is only for an immigration hold, file an EOIR-42B (Application for Cancellation of Removal and Adjustment of Status for Certain Nonpermanent Residents) in Immigration Court as soon as possible. The cost for this is $100 filing fee and $85 biometric fee (fingerprints). The Immigration Court will then set a hearing to determine if your spouse qualifies for cancellation, and if they do then their application will be fast tracked as it will be an Order from a Court to USCIS directing them to do so.

Most attorneys don't like this process of using the Court because it will have a dramatic effect on their fees (they won't make as much money off of you). If the attorney doesn't want to do this, file it yourself. I know of many people who have used this route and had their papers issued as a result. 

It really depends on the reason your spouse in in jail, truthfully. Crimes of violence, moral turpitude, and drug convictions can result in lifetime bans which I admit are extremely hard to remove, almost impossible.


----------

